# Catch you all on the 4th !



## on_the_fly (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok u lubberly Bizzol possy !

I am vanishing to Blackpool, then Scotland for 6 days so will bid you all a great week and I hope drive up there see some of the loverly hills and stuff and make it back safe.  Never driven that far but hey ho !

I hope to get loads a scrummy pics of hills castles and stuff so i might bore u all to death on my return.

(cant wait for a trip to a brewery)


----------



## fat hamster (Jan 27, 2006)

Have a lovely time, and see you at the Mash-Up!


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 5, 2006)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> I am vanishing to Blackpool, then Scotland for 6 days



You didn't visit!!    

Where did you go and did you enjoy yourself??


----------

